

Best 50 Astronomy Pictures of Year 2008 - edw519
http://www.itvnews.tv/Blog/Blog/best-50-astronomy-pictures-of-year-2008.html

======
lehmannro
See also "Top Ten Astronomy Pictures of 2008" in Discover.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=401401>

